# Can't identifie switch



## srvejr1 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a 87 300zx manual transmission what is this switch located beside the slave clutch lever on the right side of the transmission. Don't know if it's the clutch inhibitor or what. Having problems starting sometimes it will start and when I go to start again I hear a click and will not start. Come back later and it will start. dealer can't tell me what it is and I think it may be my problem two of the wires are bare


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The clutch inhibitor switch is on the pedal. The only electronics that should be on the transmission are the reverse light switch and the speed sensor.

If you get a click and no start, I suggest you check the starter motor. The click could be the solenoid cycling.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

That might possibly be the speed sensor, but it won't prevent your vehicle from starting if it is bad. I second checking the starter, as well as your electrical connections on your battery. Once I had to clean the negative battery cable at its grounding point on the engine block or transmission to get mine to start.


----------



## srvejr1 (Oct 18, 2013)

I check the shop manual this weekend and it's the reverse light switch near the clutch lever and the neutral switch near the end of the transmission near the shifter.
Thanks for responding guys.


----------

